# I'm tired of the condescending attitude



## tokkitoria (May 30, 2014)

I'm really not looking foreword to work on Friday.

I've been doing this new position for less than a month, and I don't work every day. Usually only about four out of the seven days of the week. I didn't get much training, but I don't think I really needed much more.

Every time I have a shift, I seem to do something wrong. I'm new, things are going to happen. I'm not going to get perfection right off the bat. Yet every time I go into work, there's a two page long novel with everything I've done wrong in this condescending attitude about how she's told me over and over about this and although it's not written, it's pretty much saying 'I've told you this once, why can't you get it right?'

Yesterday's note even said: "Don't try to change the way we do things here."

I'm not.

I'm new and I'm still trying to get used to the ropes. I know what to do, but I haven't been doing this for 10 years like you have. I'm going to forget, I'm going to go through my jumbled notebook I bring every single day so I try to get things right and things will still go wrong. It's like they've never done anything wrong in their life.

I mean yesterday I went in and the deposit stuff was all on the counter. If I had left that there I would have been reamed out for it. Instead I put it away and didn't write anything about it, because I didn't feel it was that big of a deal.

If you want a taste of how bad it is, part of the note had two coupons and a tag for boots that were in the garbage asking why there were coupons in the garbage and why there was a work boots tag, assuming someone had bought them and I'd ****ed up and not done the associate purchase sheet (associates who need work boots get them at cost). I have no idea about the coupons, and the work boots were a receipt lookup. I bet she won't believe me, considering she went through the GARBAGE and assumed I'd done something wrong.

She keeps stressing accuracy and I'm trying so hard. Last night I counted everything BY HAND and using the Tellermate just to be sure. Yet it had to go wrong, because the girl counting 75 messed up her bags which threw off our balance. It also wasted a lot of my time doing the deposit and the balance, so when I should have left around 11:10-11:20 I wasn't out until about 11:40. The time is printed at the bottom of the balance sheet so she better see it.

I'm just really sick and tired of being essentially yelled at on paper. I know how angry she probably was this morning when she came in. I don't have to guess. When I go in Friday there will be another note there. My supervisor said she might set me up with more training, but the thing is I know what I'm doing. She just doesn't seem to understand that a new person isn't going to be 100% all the time. It just had to happen to me that something wacky went on the night I worked.

I just don't know what to do. I'm tired. I don't want to do this anymore, but I need the income. I'm just really done.


----------



## kaminagi (May 11, 2010)

I've had a sort of similar situation in a job I quit after a week. I had just started and my manager was getting on my case about making mistakes after about 3 days of working there. For the rest of the week every day I came in she would complain about something I did wrong. There wasn't even proof that I was making the mistakes, it could have been someone else. I don't think it was me either because I was very careful and already worried about making mistakes. On the last day I went to go find her to ask what to do and I heard her talking about me to someone else that I'm making all these mistakes and what not. She didn't see me standing behind her while she talked crap about me. When I came home I just cried and didn't go back.

At a different job I was getting accuracy errors and it really bothered me at first and they would give me paperwork with my mistakes. Eventually though I saw that everyone else was making the same if not more mistakes as me and they just didn't care. Since nobody else cared I figured it wasn't as big of a deal as I thought and stopped letting it bother me too.


----------



## tokkitoria (May 30, 2014)

pineappleswirl said:


> I've had a sort of similar situation in a job I quit after a week. I had just started and my manager was getting on my case about making mistakes after about 3 days of working there. For the rest of the week every day I came in she would complain about something I did wrong. There wasn't even proof that I was making the mistakes, it could have been someone else. I don't think it was me either because I was very careful and already worried about making mistakes. On the last day I went to go find her to ask what to do and I heard her talking about me to someone else that I'm making all these mistakes and what not. She didn't see me standing behind her while she talked crap about me. When I came home I just cried and didn't go back.
> 
> At a different job I was getting accuracy errors and it really bothered me at first and they would give me paperwork with my mistakes. Eventually though I saw that everyone else was making the same if not more mistakes as me and they just didn't care. Since nobody else cared I figured it wasn't as big of a deal as I thought and stopped letting it bother me too.


I'm terribly sorry that you had that experience, but at least I feel like I'm not alone in this.


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm guessing your manager has a ****ty life and has nothing going for them.

Anyone that faults someone for mistakes (especially when that person is new) is terribly insecure and on a power trip because they realize they have no control over their own lives.

Be confrontational. Get in her face and ask her what the problem is, if she's ever made a mistake, and why the mistakes you're making are A HUGE DEAL to being productive, etc. I bet you she'll back off.


----------



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, it sucks when you make a mistake, especially when you try so hard to be perfect. The worst part of it is when people accuse you of something when they only know half of the picture. Alot of the time, when I was told I did something wrong, I can never properly explain or defend myself, giving a worse impression for myself then I should. 

This happened to me in one of my last jobs. It was a horrible job in which I had no training, but was expected to be fully "trained" after 8 hours of work. Didn't help also that the manager was on my *** for every simple mistake I made. Needless to say I didn't stay long (the turnover rate there was very high, so I believe that I am not a rare case) and I am never going to work there again.


----------

